# Darwin Vs Intelligent Design Conference @ SMU on April 13th 2007



## Hungus (Mar 25, 2007)

http://www.discovery.org/
Darwin Vs Intelligent Design
April 13, 2007
Join New York Times bestselling author Lee Strobel and leading
scientists and philosophers as they explore the growing scientific
evidence that life and the universe were intelligently designed at
this two-day event on April 13 and 14 in the McFarlin Auditorium on
the campus of Southern Methodist University in Dallas, Texas.
Featured speakers include:
Lee Strobel, journalist and bestselling author of The Case for a Creator.
Dr. Michael Behe, Lehigh University biochemist and author of the
bestselling book Darwin's Black Box: The Biochemical Challenge to
Evolution.
Dr. Stephen Meyer, Director, Center for Science and Culture at
Discovery Institute, and co-editor of Darwinism, Design, and Public
Education.
Dr. Jay Richards, Research Fellow of the Acton Institute, CSC senior
fellow, and co-author of The Privileged Planet.

Schedule
Friday Night: Session with Lee Strobel.
Saturday (all day): Sessions with Michael Behe, Stephen Meyer, and Jay Richards.

Sneak Peek:
If you would like an idea of the content of the conference, below are
trailers to several of the documentaries we have produced which
include some of the speakers and information to be covered in the
conference.
The Privileged Planet
Unlocking the Mystery of Life
Icons of Evolution

Conference Fees (not including service and shipping charges of ticketing agency)
General Admission: $55
Students and teachers: $5 with valid School ID (on a space available basis)

To purchase tickets to this event,
http://www.ticketweb.com/t3/sale/SaleEventDetail?dispatch=loadSelectionData&eventId=92289

Online Ticket Sales will end on Wednesday, April 11th at 12:00pm CDT.
If we do not sell-out prior to that time, there might be a limited
number of tickets at the door. At the door only CASH or CHECK will be
accepted.


Recommended hotel: Bradford Homesuites - Dallas, Lincoln Park..

For more information, including special group and couple rates,
contact [email protected].



For More Information: Center for Science & Culture
1511 Third Ave. Suite 808 - Seattle, WA 98101
[email protected]


----------

